# Random Art (drawings, painting, whatnot)



## Gillmanjoe (May 28, 2015)

Ive always loved art, I even majored in it for a semester....before I got burned out. being told how to do something and doing that something every day for three hours gets tedious lmao


anyways here is some of my art. 

These were for a charity sketch card set called Iland Dreams (this year's theme was "Dark Side of the Island")
These are both Baseball Card size and drawn with pen and pencil 
I drew a random Ghoul and a Rougarou ( cajun werewolf creature)












lizard Man of Scape Ore Swamp (5x7) 





Rocker Alice Cooper (Pencil) 8x10





9x11 Watercolor of johnny depp as captain jack sparrow 





thanks


----------



## Firemajic (May 30, 2015)

Fabulous work Gill! Water color... wow.. not easy.. love the drama of Alice Cooper, The bold black pencil.. perfect medium for this one, very dramatic... Thank you for sharing your Art! Peace...


----------



## escorial (May 30, 2015)

great stuff..so much talent


----------



## K.S. Crooks (May 30, 2015)

The Alice Cooper one is awesome and a happy zombie is a refreshing sight.


----------



## Gillmanjoe (May 30, 2015)

Thank you all so much! 

I really enjoyed doing these pieces


----------



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome, really like the second one especially


----------



## Gillmanjoe (Jun 22, 2015)

thank you all,

here are some new sketch cards i have painted. I use watercolors to paint them.
a mix of Neanderthals, gnomes, goblins, animals, and other stuff.


----------



## PiP (Jun 22, 2015)

I love #4 on the far right. The toadstool is brilliant!


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 4, 2015)

Gillmanjoe said:


> Ive always loved art, I even majored in it for a semester....before I got burned out. being told how to do something and doing that something every day for three hours gets tedious lmao
> 
> 
> anyways here is some of my art.
> thanks



Impressive.  Are you self taught?  I am, but it's probably obvious from my avatar.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jul 6, 2015)

I like the rooster best, I think. It has a delightful line. Your art is sincere and unaffected. I really dig that


----------

